# Dumbos have breed standards



## snowflake311 (Jun 19, 2013)

I became a member of the ibc so I can be a more informed betta nerd. 

I found on the better betta group a thing about show standards for dumbos. I was kind of excited because I have become a fan of these big ear guys and will be breeding mine soon. I have 2 nice female but my males are not that great it might be a project. 

Has anyone seen this. To sum it up

Pectoral fins must be half the size of the fish no longer or shorter. Must be nice and round even shaped.must be the same on both sides. Edges should be smooth too.


----------



## bambijarvis (Jul 15, 2012)

I'm not a member(yet) so no, I haven't seen it. xD
But if I bred dumbo's that would be the natural way for me to want to breed them(as a goal). So it's not surprising or anything.


----------

